# Where is the info on pX releases held



## AndyUKG (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

  Can someone point me at where I can see when the pX updates for RELEASE are published? That is, I'd like to see when they are released and also what has been updated and what vulnerabilities have been patched. Can't seem to find it...

thanks, Andy.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------



## AndyUKG (May 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html



Thanks, I think I had seen that. But it doesn't seem to contain references to the -pX releases. That is, you can't see which fixes are in which -pX release and neither can you see when the -pX releases where published. Any ideas? Am I missing something?

thanks Andy.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

Just look at the latest advisory. That will contain the latest -p version.

As for the other way around, is that important?


----------



## AndyUKG (May 26, 2011)

Ah ok, yeah I see.

The other way around, I guess not so important. But how do you know when a new -pX release is made other than running freebsd-update, every time a new announcement is made a new -pX is released?

cheers Andy.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

Follow the security mailinglist or track the web page I mentioned.


----------

